

Ask HN: How do you manage passwords? - niels

I suspect many of us could improve our handling of passwords for various online services. What is a good approach?
======
ideamonk
1password works great for me, I periodically push encrypted backups to other
machines, just in case. And now after finishing this comment, I intend to sync
the backups to my dropbox account.

------
JackDanger
At first I thought 1Password would be slightly helpful, but it's proven itself
incredibly useful. All my passwords are complex and different and I have
reliable encrypted backups of them.

------
charliepark
<http://lastpass.com/> is easy, secure, and free.

(I have no affiliation with them, apart from being a happy user.)

------
dermatthias
At work, we use a shared Keepass file (Keepass is a password manager). We are
only a small team, so this works out quite well. And this leads us to very
secure (and different!) passwords for all our client servers and accounts,
because getting and setting passwords is just a click away.

Private, I use a simple system where I have a 'master' password, which I
augment with letters and numbers based on the domain name of the service. For
example (not my system): A domain has 5 letters and a .com TLD, so I add the
number 5 to the end and 'moc.' to the beginning of the master password. You
can easily expand this system for your needs. Works really well for me.

------
kgutteridge
Another vote for 1password here, since the Chrome extension its been perfect
for me

------
damoncali
I memorize them, and forget them frequently. Although I'm surprised by how
many I can keep in my head at once.

~~~
phlux
I found I have brainspace for ~15 passwords. All complex - non words greater
than 8 characters.

Though, as I get older.. I can feel this ability waning. Thus I am interested
in using a password manager - though I feel a little uncomfortable about it as
I have never used one before.

------
Schmidt
Dropbox with a Keepass file on it. Accessible from all types of machines and
phones I use, very handy (Windows computer, Linux Computer, Android Phone)

------
Wicher
Firefox Sync; don't forget to set a passphrase for the 'software security
device'.

Some passwords I keep in a gpg-encrypted textfile.

------
pwg
Password Gorilla : <https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki>

------
mcotton
I (and lots of others) use the same 6 digit, lowercase, dictionary-based word.
Something like 'monkey' or 'password'

------
kaffeinecoma
I use the built-in OSX "Keychain" app. It's integrated into the OS such that
if you use the "save password" feature of your browser, it ends up in the
Keychain anyway.

It also generates great passwords, so now I generate a new pw for each site
rather than re-using a handful of common ones.

------
pewpew
i write em down on paper, hack that!

------
rajeshvaya
One of my colleague suggested me <http://keepass.info/> its pretty good

~~~
mtimur
I am also using KeePass and it is a great solution for password management.

